# Any Sig dealers on here?



## ShaunK (Mar 23, 2010)

I ordered a sig mosquito in pink and black over two months ago and my dealer still does not have it. Wondering if any dealers do. I have an ffl dealer here that will accept the shipping.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

shaunk said:


> i ordered a sig mosquito in pink and black


what???


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

i think that either Riley's gun shop in hookset, or the manchester firing line in NH had one,(I'm not sure which it was) I'm not sure if they still do though, that was about 3 mos ago.
good luck


----------



## ShaunK (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha it's for my girlfriend. Thanks guys I'll give them a call.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:anim_lol:


----------



## ShaunK (Mar 23, 2010)

Trust me wanna know how big you feel calling around and going to different gun shops asking for a pink mosquito! But its what she wants and if it gets her involved in one of my hobbies that allows me to do it that much more lol.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm just busting ya man! As long as it's for a female, we can accept it.:mrgreen:

Good to hear your lady friend is interested.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

you will hear all kinds of comments on pistols until the person giving them is on the business end. ;-)


then all you hear is hard swallowing :smt046


----------

